# Can you charter one way ?



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you Charter a boat from Annapolis to say Bermuda just one way?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Blue water bareboat charters are rare. I have done one charters in Turkey and the Leewards. 

But if you do not ask ....


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I know you can charter from Miami to key West one way from Fla. Yacht Charters. They pay delivery capt.'s a pittance to sail them back up to Miami....I doubt you can charter a boat one way to Bermuda, 99.9999 % sure you can't....so I guess that means I don't know. If you can it's probably so expensive, you could afford to just by a boat and pay some one to bring it back for you.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe a different tack to take would be to find out which fleets re-position their boats seasonally and arrange to crew/go on the re-positioning run with the delivery captain?


----------



## Mike Huston (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to be a bit late with this reply. I own a boat in a charter fleet in Bellingham, WA. and the company we are with has one way charters to Desolation Sound in the fall and frequently to or from Alaska in the spring/summer. I know these are not truly blue water but these cruising grounds are assume.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

They are a business. You can probably make almost any arrangement...as long as you are willing to pay for it!


----------



## Mike Huston (Jul 29, 2012)

While what you say is true I listed these two because they have no additional costs involved. The one to Desolation Sound is a two or three week charter (your choice) and the Alaska one it 4 -6 weeks. The reason there are no extra costs is because the owners are doing the trip the other direction.

Mike


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why would you want to sail to Bermuda without needing to; like if you are on your way to the Caribbean?
Newport to Bermuda is not a sail to be undertaken lightly & certainly not on a bareboat; they are just not maintained to ocean crossing standards. I've delivered many many bareboats to & from the Caribbean & I've spent many, many hours of those deliveries fixing things that really should have been fixed as general maintenance. Before you all out there jump all over me about taking a boat that's not up to par offshore, you are probably NOT professional sailors. If you want to work in this industry, especially doing bareboat deliveries, one must take whatever boat is offered, without complaint & say thank you, very very much, very very often, or you will not be offered another boat EVER AGAIN, & someone else will do the delivery (& all future deliveries).
Anyway back to the original question, you must cross the Gulf Stream & that can be a pretty difficult trip (see the tales of last year's southerly migration via Bermuda: 2011 North American Rally to the Caribbean (NARC); 2 boats abandoned, several people hurt & one fatality.
Fly over & rent a bareboat there.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Almost every delivery I've been asked to do was because the boat had something wrong with it.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

capta said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would you want to sail to Bermuda without needing to; like if you are on your way to the Caribbean?


Newport or Norfolk to Bermuda is a common "first offshore" for lots of people. I'm not sure I'd recommend it on a charter boat, but the route is fine. The biggest problem with it is that at only four or five days it isn't long enough. *grin* You just get in the groove and you're there.

Heading for the Caribbean most skippers aim for Bermuda and miss. No point in stopping in St Georges if your goal is Nanny Cay. *grin*


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Think about this, if you don't have a boat, but do have lots of money, (a charter of that length is going to cost), think about being paying crew on a boat that is going there anyway.

Advantages, MUCH cheaper, the boat is maintained by owner, no worries about liability, etc..., you get to learn firsthand under the owner of the boat, he has a vested interest in insuring his boat is capable, and well maintained, fly back with no obligation.

I don't see any downsides. There are plenty of cruisers here that need crew, good chance you will find one in crew wanted.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SVAuspicious
"Heading for the Caribbean most skippers aim for Bermuda and miss. No point in stopping in St Georges if your goal is Nanny Cay."
Just curious, how can you miss Bermuda in these days of GPS??????
We never missed it with celestial back when. It's the only thing out there for quite a few miles; if nothing else, turn on an AM/FM radio & follow the signal.
And it is a great stop, if horrifically expensive. Friendly and interesting island. $8.50 per gallon for diesel last time I was there (Oct 2011), but a great stop, none the less! Dockage was cheap though; $60.00 a nite (53' boat) near the customs dock.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

capta said:


> SVAuspicious
> "Heading for the Caribbean most skippers aim for Bermuda and miss. No point in stopping in St Georges if your goal is Nanny Cay."
> Just curious, how can you miss Bermuda in these days of GPS??????
> We never missed it with celestial back when. It's the only thing out there for quite a few miles


I'm afraid I let humor obscure clarity.

When heading to the Caribbean I leave Norfolk on 135T (or as close as I can) until I get to somewhere around 60W to 70W (depending on where I'm going) and turn to 180T until I get where I'm heading. If you look at the track it appears initially as if I'm aiming at Bermuda and then turn. I call that "aim for Bermuda and miss"

I do enjoy Bermuda when we stop there. As you say it is both lovely and expensive.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Change my status to looking to crew one way.


----------

